# Prewar 1940 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE BIKE 99.5% ORIGINAL



## tomsjack (Aug 13, 2020)

Prewar 1940 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE BIKE 99.5% ORIGINAL / ORIGINAL PAINT/ DATED CRANK On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1940-SCHWINN-AUTOCYCLE-BIKE-99-5-ORIGINAL-ORIGINAL-PAINT-DATED-CRANK/274455075657?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 13, 2020)

Old news been posted for a while


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like a 3,800.00 Autocycle


----------



## keithsbikes (Aug 24, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Looks like a 3,800.00 Autocycle



Know of a 3800 autocycle for sale? I’m looking.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2020)

Maybe the price is not the issue, but the clear coat needs some explaining?


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s creeping towards that price. Not bad considering it started at 13K.


----------



## sad bike guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Why is there no love for this bike?  Old news?  Its a no reserve OG canti tank Autocycle.  I thought this was supposed to be a holy grail type bike.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 24, 2020)

sad bike guy said:


> Why is there no love for this bike?  Old news?  Its a no reserve OG canti tank Autocycle.  I thought this was supposed to be a holy grail type bike.



If you spray something NOT original over something original, guess what you get? You get NOT OG. It’s the elephant in the room.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 24, 2020)

"But the clearcoat _preserves _the patina"


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2020)

It's also posted right here on the Cabe if you want to chat with the owner.  









						Sold - PREWAR 1940 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE , MAJESTIC HEADBADGE ,2SPEED ,ORIGINAL PAINT | Archive (sold)
					

SELLING MY 2ND OWNER 1940 SCHWINN MAJESTIC AUTOCYCLE. FOUND IT 10 YEARS AGO ABOVE AN AUTO BODY SHOP IN UPSTATE NEW YORK.THE SERIAL # IS E84378.I HAVE SEEN THE DATED 1940 CRANK.100% ORIGINAL PAINT THAT IS MUCH FADED FROM THE ORIGINAL MAROON  TO A BROWNISH PATINA . LOCKING FORK WITH ORIGINAL KEY...




					thecabe.com


----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2020)

Did someone here get it. It is no longer on Ebay was $5900.00 or here. Marked SOLD.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 25, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> "But the clearcoat _preserves _the patina"



More like destroyed it. Very sad


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2020)

stoney said:


> Did someone here get it. It is no longer on Ebay was $5900.00 or here. Marked SOLD.



Pics from Longmont bike Night shows it moved to Colorado.
@Mr. Monkeyarms  & @Balloonoob have it in the back ground and with NEW Owner/Rider!!









NICE!!


----------



## ninolecoast (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice!!! Small world.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 10, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Pics from Longmont bike Night shows it moved to Colorado.
> @Mr. Monkeyarms  & @Balloonoob have it in the back ground and with NEW Owner/Rider!!
> View attachment 1264100
> 
> ...




Sharp eye Mark! A nice bike that looked smooth as silk while being ridden & completely silent. A Schwinn I would be proud to own & ride!


----------



## biker (Sep 10, 2020)

And the new owner is?
A very tall guy cause that seat post is the tallest I have ever seen.


----------

